# The story of noise marine Agonius



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Greetings. You all know those boring moments when you are driving in a bus to job/university, or walking home with nothing else to do and sink into your own thoughts. Well that is happening to me all the time and some days i was trying to imagine how noise marines could be fighting space marines and in the end got so many ideas about noises, that i decided to write them down into a semi-coherent story, just because i found them to be kindof..awesome. So here is first part of my writings - there are still plenty of mistakes in there as its kinda just the base of how it should look and english is only my third language, so i hope you enjoy reading it as i enjoyed putting it down on "paper" :victory:


----------

